# When is a horse ready for trails?



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've taken a lot of my young horses out on the trails on their 3 or 4th ride. As long as I'm comfortable that they will give their head if I ask and that I have some kind of whoa. 

I think a good trail ride following an experience trail horse is great work for a young horse.

If you horse is 90 days under saddle. I wouldn't hesitate to get them out and put them to work on a trail. But YOU need to evaluate your confidence level and whether you feel like you can control the horse.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Horses are ready for the trail as soon as they have brakes and can be steered. Just be sure to stick them behind a calm, experienced trail horse. 

FYI, I do like to pony them a few times first if possible but that's a personal preference and not a have to.


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar (Jul 18, 2012)

The person that trained my horse took him on the trail the first week he was there. She feels, and I agree, that it's a great learning tool for them and the more they are exposed to the better horses they will be.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

As soon as you're sure they can stop. :wink: Make sure to install the breaks! One rein stop. Whatever happens, your horse can never get too out of hand if he can't get any power behind himself.


----------

